

Ask HN: What's the mind hack? - cdsingh1001

How do you keep your mind from wandering off while you are reading a RFC&#x2F;paper&#x2F;spec or are coding (easy there since I am building) or learning through video? How do you keep going even after an hour or two or more ? After a while (short) my mind tells me it&#x27;s enough &amp; it wanders off. What&#x27;s the hack here ?
======
Nelyah
Personnaly, when I feel like wandering off, i let it go. I stop working even
if it has to be for 1 or 2 hours. Once I feel I had enough, I take a huuuge
cup of coffee (or energy drink, your choice), then I get back to work. When I
come back to it, I realize that I have a lot to do in a short time (since I
did nothing for the past 2 hours), and the caffein is kicking in. That's when
I'm the most productive, and how I manage to get things done.

------
kleer001
A more succinct way of asking what you're asking is "How do I keep focus?"

Answer, it's a matter of discipline to attention. How to do those? Lots of
practice and lifestyle changes. Reduce distractions and opportunity for
distractions.

------
crispy2000
One "hack" is the pomodoro technique. Do about 20 minutes of work, then take a
five minute break. This avoids burning out trying to work for hours on end,
finding that you've accomplished very little.

~~~
Lhm2015
Yea, I know this one. My boss is also suggesting us to do this technique :)
Very effective.

------
Lhm2015
Stop what you are doing and relax; let your mind wander. When your mind is
ready, get on with what you are doing.

For me that's the best hack. It can produce quality results. Don't force it.
That way, you will love what you are doing.

------
ljk
there's browser extensions that you can block certain sites for a period of
time(to go off from the pomodoro technique)

